
With This Tiny Box, You Can Anonymize Everything You Do Online - nreece
http://www.wired.com/2014/10/tiny-box-can-anonymize-everything-online/
======
ASneakyFox
I don't get why software couldn't do the same thing? (Besides that it can be
used with a public computer)

